# Connecting Wallys to house mounted Dish?



## Bluelude1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a RV with two Wallys installed when traveling, but when I am home the RV mounted dish has no to clear line of sight to the open sky. I currently have a ~200ft run of Quad shielded RG6 going from my house to the RV.

Looking at the connection in my attic can I attach to the client connection on the hub at the house or do I need a different model?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Client connection is intended for connecting Joeys, not a dish or receiver. To ODU would go to your dish, To Host would go to a Hopper 3 on the Hub pictured.

Adding the Wallys to the home dish is not likely to be possible. Most likely you have a Hybrid LNB on the dish with a single cable leading to the Hub pictured. You would need to replace that LNB with a regular Dish Pro Plus LNB and add a DPH42 switch between the new LNB and the hub. The second output from the DPH42 could then be fed to the RV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would install another dish with DPP LNBF to feed the wallies


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> I would install another dish with DPP LNBF to feed the wallies


And be sure to run a cable for each Wally.


----------

